# Help picking a holster for a S&W 638



## usarmyttt (Dec 30, 2008)

I just ordered a S&W 638 and am looking for a holster. I am not looking for a pocket or an in the waistband type. Any good paddle style or very high riding belt styles for this weapon? I appreciate any help.
BTW, first post!


----------

